# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > الأخبار الجامعية >  التحرش بغرض التدريس في الجامعات الاردنية وقصص من ارض الواقع

## الدباس

قد يبدو العنوان مثيرا للدهشة عندما يتم الحديث عن تحرش أساتذة الجامعات بطالباتهم في بلد مغرق في المحافظة كالأردن، ولا يتخيل البعض أن الأمر غدا ظاهرة تستحق الدراسة والبحث إلا عندما يعلم أن 57% من الطالبات الجامعيات في الأردن يتعرضن للمضايقات والتحرشات الجنسية المستمرة من قبل أساتذتهن بحسب استطلاع أجرته صحيفة يومية أردنية! خاصة إذا عرفنا أن مفهوم التحرش لا يعني بالضرورة ممارسة فعل مناف للحياء، لكنه بالضرورة يشمل كل قول أو فعل أو إيحاء يحمل مفهوما جنسيا، وقد يختلط على البعض مفهوم التحرش والمضايقات الجنسية بمفهوم المعاكسة في الشارع، لكن الأمرين مختلفان تماما وإن كانا في المحصلة يسببان نفس الأذى للفتيات .



قصص تحرش



تورد إحدى الصحف اليومية الأردنية بعض النماذج لما يدور في أروقة ومكاتب ومرافق الجامعات الأردنية من مضايقات جنسية أو تحرشات بالطالبات.. فتقول إحدى الطالبات وعمرها 22 عاما وفي السنة الأخيرة بكلية الاقتصاد: إنها تعرضت للتحرش الجنسي المباشر وغير المباشر من أحد أساتذتها بالجامعة، وتضيف: "اقتصر الأمر في البداية على إيحاءات عبر الكلام وتلميحات جنسية، وانتقل الأمر بعد ذلك إلى تحرشات مباشرة باللمس، وبمجرد تقدمي بشكوى شفهية ضده إلى رئيس القسم انقلب ضدي، وتعرب هذه الفتاة عن اعتقادها بأن الأمر لا يعود إلى ارتدائها لملابس فاتنة أو مغرية فقط، وأن القضية مجرد مسألة نفسية داخل الشخص نفسه .



أما (ع. ع) الطالبة في كلية الآداب بالسنة الثالثة في إحدى الجامعات الأردنية الخاصة فتتحدث عن قصتها مع مدرس شاب يتقرب إلى جميع الفتيات من طالباته، ويستغل أحيانا حاجتهن إلى النجاح والتفوق، وتضيف: "شاءت الأقدار أن يضبطني هذا الأستاذ وأنا أمارس الغش مع زميلة لي في أحد الاختبارات، ومن يومها أصبح يتحرش بي ويبتزني بالكشف عن عملية الغش".



وتقول: إنه صار يستدعيها إلى مكتبه بشكل يومي بحجة البحث في قضيتها، لكنها تضيف أن تحرشاته كلها كلامية لم تصل إلى حد اللمس، لكن القضية تطورت إلى إزعاجات هاتفية على الموبايل، وفي المنزل "يسمعني فيها أصواتا وألفاظا جنسية".



أما (ن. ز) فتحكي قصتها وتقول: "أدرس إدارة الأعمال، في السنة الأولى من دراستي الجامعية ذهبت إلى مكتب الدكتور (ع. ج) لأن نجاحي كان متوقفا على بضع علامات، فرجوتهُ طويلا إلا أنه لم يقبل، وخرجت من مكتبه باكية وعاودت الاتصال به لاحقا في على الموبايل فأخبرني أن علامتي في هذه المادة وأي مادة أخرى لديه لن تقل عن 90% شريطة أن أخرج معه في رحلة ليوم كامل إلى مكان هادئ"!



التحرش بالأرقام



ويظهر استطلاع أجرته صحيفة الغد الأردنية شمل 100 من الطالبات تم اختيارهن بشكل عشوائي، في ثلاث جامعات خاصة وحكومية أن 57% من الطالبات اللاتي شملهن الاستفتاء تعرضن للمضايقة من قبل أحد أساتذة المواد مرة أو أكثر خلال دراستهن الجامعية، وأن 20% من هذه الحالات كانت مصاحبة للتهديد إما بالرسوب أو بالعلامات المنخفضة.



كذلك أظهر الاستفتاء أن 33% كان تحرشا لفظيا، بينما تعرض 24%من الفتيات لتحرش جسدي و8% لتحرش جسدي مباشر، وقد فكرت 18% من هؤلاء الطالبات برفع شكوى، بينما قامت 2% فقط منهن برفع الشكوى.. ولم يثبت فعل التحرش.



ولا تدرج المؤسسات المعنية بالتحرش الجنسي مثل مؤسسة حماية الأسرة أو الأمن العام أو حتى منظمات الدفاع عن المرأة نسبا أو أرقاما حول ظاهرة تحرش الأساتذة بالطالبات، ويقتصر الأمر على دراسة التحرش الجنسي بالأطفال وفي إطار العائلة والاعتداءات الجنسية والاغتصاب .



ولا توجد قوانين أردنية صريحة تجرم التحرش الجنسي بالنساء، وتحجم العديد من النساء والفتيات في الأردن عن تقديم شكوى في المراكز الأمنية ضد المتحرشين بهن بسبب عقبات اجتماعية وعائلية، ولم تسجل ملفات المحاكم الأردنية العام المنصرم أي قضية تحرش جنسي، بينما سجلت العديد من قضايا هتك العرض أو محاولات الاغتصاب، على الرغم مما تتركه ظاهرة التحرش بالنساء عموما وبالطالبات على وجه التحديد من آثار سلبية على صحتهن النفسية وحياتهن العاطفية والاجتماعية والعائلية والجسمية.



ولا ينطبق الأمر على الفتيات الطالبات بل يمتد ليشمل النساء الموظفات، سواء في القطاع الحكومي أو في القطاع الخاص، حيث أشارت دراسة لوزارة العمل الأردنية أجريت عام 2001 أن العديد من الموظفات النساء يتعرضن لمضايقات وتحرشات جنسية في محيط العمل من قبل زملائهم ومرءوسيهن بسبب الضعف الذي توجد عليه الفتاة أو المرأة العاملة أو الموظفة في علاقتها بالمسئول أو الرئيس، وفي علاقتها بالرجال عامة في الشارع، من أجل ابتزازها جنسيا والاعتداء عليها لفظيا أو جسديا.



وقدرت الدراسة نسبة الموظفات اللاتي يتعرضن للتحرش في محيط العمل بنحو 30%.



آراء في التحرش



تقول الإخصائية الاجتماعية في مكتب عمادة شئون الطلبة في الجامعة الأردنية (خ.ع): إن بعض الدراسات خلصت في بعض نتائجها إلى جعل مدى تجاوب الفتاة أو رفضها للسلوك الصادر عن المتحرش عنصرا محددا في اعتبار ذلك السلوك تحرشا جنسيا.



وتضيف: "استجابة المرأة أو الفتاة إيجابيا ومسايرتها يخرج الفعل عن مفهوم التحرش، كما أن التحرش يرتبط في العادة بسلوك صادر عن شخص يملك سلطة إدارية أو مهنية تجاه شخص آخر يكون في الغالب امرأة".



ويقول (م.ن) الطالب في كلية الشريعة بجامعة اليرموك: "إن الإسلام حرم كل ما له صلة بالزنا، سواء كان ذلك عن رضا أو عن عدم رضا، أو كان صادرا عن شخص مسئول يملك سلطة، أو عن شخص مسئول عنه يملك أو لا يملك أية سلطة. قال عز وجل: {ولا تقربوا الزنا إنه كان فاحشة وساء سبيلا}، والاقتراب يتضمن أيضا مقدمات الزنا كالنظرة والكلمة واللمس... وغيره مما يمكن أن يدخل تحت مسمى التحرش الجنسي، والرجل والمرأة في هذا سيان".



ويطرح (هـ.خ) رأيا مغايرا بالقول: إن مفهوم التحرش الجنسي لا يمارس على المرأة فحسب بل إنه يمارس أيضا على الرجل أيضا، ويعتقد أن الفتيات بسكوتهن وصمتهن يفتحن الطريق أمام تطور التحرش.



ويضيف أن بعض الفتيات يتحرشن جنسيا بالرجال عن طريق التبرج الفاضح وإبراز المفاتن أو التحدث بنعومة و"دلع".



معركة خاسرة قانونيا



ويوضح أحد المحامين أنه رغم وجود قوانين أردنية تعاقب على التحرش الجنسي، فإن المتحرش بهن يصدمن بعقوبات كبيرة، من بينها وسائل الإثبات -مثل الشهود- التي لا يمكن الاعتماد عليها في هذا المجال، لأن التحرش الجنسي غالبا ما يتم في فضاءات مغلقة. ويضيف أن ما يزيد من صعوبة الموضوع كون المقدمين على التحرش الجنسي غالبا ما يعمدون إلى اتخاذ الاحتياطات اللازمة من أجل محو أي آثار للجرم المقبلين على ارتكابه

منقول

----------


## بدون تعليق

موضوع مهم و يجب البحث عن حلول جذريه

اما عن عدم قدره اثبات التحرش انا بقترح على الفتاه ان تقوم بتسجيل صوتي او فيديو ان امكن و اتوقع سهوله ذلك بوجود الموبالات المتطوره

وبهبك بتخرب بيتو هههههههه
و بتطير هي ممكن تبتزه انها تقضحو اذا ما نجحها هههههه
و بهيك بنقلب السحر على الساحر :Eh S(15):

----------


## الهنوف

شكرا لك اخيلتتسليط الضوء على هذه المشكله .. كفانا ان نلعن العتمه .. وكما اجاب بدون تعليق نستطيع نحن ان نقلب السحر على الساحر وشكرا لكم

----------


## احساس المطر

> قد يبدو العنوان مثيرا للدهشة عندما يتم الحديث عن تحرش أساتذة الجامعات بطالباتهم في بلد مغرق في المحافظة كالأردن، ولا يتخيل البعض أن الأمر غدا ظاهرة تستحق الدراسة والبحث إلا عندما يعلم أن 57% من الطالبات الجامعيات في الأردن يتعرضن للمضايقات والتحرشات الجنسية المستمرة من قبل أساتذتهن بحسب استطلاع أجرته صحيفة يومية أردنية! خاصة إذا عرفنا أن مفهوم التحرش لا يعني بالضرورة ممارسة فعل مناف للحياء، لكنه بالضرورة يشمل كل قول أو فعل أو إيحاء يحمل مفهوما جنسيا، وقد يختلط على البعض مفهوم التحرش والمضايقات الجنسية بمفهوم المعاكسة في الشارع، لكن الأمرين مختلفان تماما وإن كانا في المحصلة يسببان نفس الأذى للفتيات .
> 
> 
> 
> قصص تحرش
> 
> 
> 
> تورد إحدى الصحف اليومية الأردنية بعض النماذج لما يدور في أروقة ومكاتب ومرافق الجامعات الأردنية من مضايقات جنسية أو تحرشات بالطالبات.. فتقول إحدى الطالبات وعمرها 22 عاما وفي السنة الأخيرة بكلية الاقتصاد: إنها تعرضت للتحرش الجنسي المباشر وغير المباشر من أحد أساتذتها بالجامعة، وتضيف: "اقتصر الأمر في البداية على إيحاءات عبر الكلام وتلميحات جنسية، وانتقل الأمر بعد ذلك إلى تحرشات مباشرة باللمس، وبمجرد تقدمي بشكوى شفهية ضده إلى رئيس القسم انقلب ضدي، وتعرب هذه الفتاة عن اعتقادها بأن الأمر لا يعود إلى ارتدائها لملابس فاتنة أو مغرية فقط، وأن القضية مجرد مسألة نفسية داخل الشخص نفسه .
> ...


كل الشكر الموضوع مهم جدا والظاهره موجوده ولكن الجميع يخجل من الاعتراف بوجودها

----------


## The Gentle Man

موضوع مثير ومشوق جدا
هاي شغله كثير منتشرة بالجامعات الاردنية وانا بسمع كتير هيك شغلات بتصير









*لا تعليق*

----------


## samoora

لو كان هناك قانون يطبق ومعمول به لمحاسبه مثل هذه الحثاله دون رحمه او محسوبيه او لملمه الموضوع على مبدا بدناش فضايح من قبل الجامعه لما ترددت فتاه بالشكوى ولتردد كل حثاله الف مره قبل ان يفكر في هذه الاساءه الى طالباته ، لكن للاسف الفتاه هي لعنصر الضعيف والمكسور في المعادله والقوانين ان وجدت لا تطبق ..فهناك الكثير من العاقيل والحسابات والجميع يصبح خائفا على سمعه الدكتور وهذه الفتاه تصبح كاذبه ولا يصدقها احد  حتى وان صدقها لا يفل شي لا بان ينصحها بان تعتذر للدكتور وتنسى الموضوع

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

مرحبا...........

هذا الموضوع يعتمد على عاملين:
1- لبس الفتاه و الجميع بعرف كيف بعض البنات ببالغن شوي , و طريقة تعامل الفتاة مع الذكر 
2- اخلاق الذكر

----------


## العالي عالي

انا اعتقد ان لبس الفتاة هو حرية شخصية وليش له علاقة بالتحرش وليش مسبب له فالتحرش بالفتاه يكون مرض من نفس الشخص وهو انعكاس لشخصيته.

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

*لا يا سيدي اللبس مش حرية شخصية, لانة الدين حدد كيفية لبس الفتاة و اله شروط و اذا بتحب ازودك بالمعلومات انا جاهز.

تحياتي*

----------


## ساره

> *لا يا سيدي اللبس مش حرية شخصية, لانة الدين حدد كيفية لبس الفتاة و اله شروط و اذا بتحب ازودك بالمعلومات انا جاهز.
> 
> تحياتي*


اللبس حريه شخصيه بدايه واكيد رح نختلف على هالنقطه بس بصراحه هاي قناعتي وبحترم قناعتك ..لكن النقطه المهمه انه التحرش خصوصا تحرش الدكاتره (( المصونين )) بالطالبات والتحرش بشكل عام لا يعتمد على لبس الفتاه ، لبس الفتاه ربما يوحي للبعض بامور بعيده عن الواقع جدا ..لكن هلا المحجبات مثلا ما بيتحرشو فيهم الدكاتره .. الطرف المسؤول بشكل كامل عن الموضوع هوه الدكتور يالي بيستغل منصبه وبيتطاول على اعراض الناس مو البنت .. انا مع رأي العالي عالي ...وشكرا

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

* اوكيه....

اكيد في نقطة على الدكاترة .. بس اعطوني دليل من القران يدل على انه اللبس حرية شخصية؟؟!!! احنا بدولة اسلامية مش بدولة علمانية .
و اكيد اللي بدة يتحرش بتحرش بالمخمرات بس اللبس نقطة من عدة نقاط

سلام*

----------


## ساره

> * اوكيه....
> 
> اكيد في نقطة على الدكاترة .. بس اعطوني دليل من القران يدل على انه اللبس حرية شخصية؟؟!!! احنا بدولة اسلامية مش بدولة علمانية .
> و اكيد اللي بدة يتحرش بتحرش بالمخمرات بس اللبس نقطة من عدة نقاط
> 
> سلام*


اوك انته جاوبت انه يالي بده يتحرش بتحرش حتى بيالي لابسه خمار .. وهاي اهم نقطه .. بالنسبه لوضوع دليل من القرآن ما فيه .. ما بدي احكيلك اعطيني دليل على فرض الخمار او الحجاب من القرآن والاختلاف بموضوع هوه لنساء الرسول ولا للجميع ..متأكده انك رح تغلبني بهالنقطه ( بالنقاش يعني ) لكن بدي احكيلك انه كل انسان بالغ عاقل راشد متعلم مسؤول عن تصرفاته وبيقدر لحاله يفتح خزانته او يوح على السوق ويختار الشيء يالي بناسب شخصيته ويلبسه ..الموضوع مش كبير وهوه مش اساس النقاش في الموضوع .. شكرا الك ..على النقاش الجميل  :Eh S(7):

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

*هههههههه
شكرا لكي على هذا الحوار  الجميل 
على فكره انا بحب النقاش يعني احيانا بصير شغل جدال*

----------


## تغريد

للاسف كنت اعلم ان الظاهره موجوده لكن النسبه لم اتوقعها

----------


## lonely.lolo

> اوك انته جاوبت انه يالي بده يتحرش بتحرش حتى بيالي لابسه خمار .. وهاي اهم نقطه .. بالنسبه لوضوع دليل من القرآن ما فيه .. ما بدي احكيلك اعطيني دليل على فرض الخمار او الحجاب من القرآن والاختلاف بموضوع هوه لنساء الرسول ولا للجميع ..متأكده انك رح تغلبني بهالنقطه ( بالنقاش يعني ) لكن بدي احكيلك انه كل انسان بالغ عاقل راشد متعلم مسؤول عن تصرفاته وبيقدر لحاله يفتح خزانته او يوح على السوق ويختار الشيء يالي بناسب شخصيته ويلبسه ..الموضوع مش كبير وهوه مش اساس النقاش في الموضوع .. شكرا الك ..على النقاش الجميل



انا اتفق معك

----------


## ساره هادي

ردي إنه كل الحكي الي حكيتوه صحيح

----------


## حنين

> للاسف كنت اعلم ان الظاهره موجوده لكن النسبه لم اتوقعها



الارقام والنسبه اقل من الحقيقه ..

----------


## أحمد التل

يا جماعه احنا بالاردن ... هيك جامعاتنا ..وهيك دكاترتنا .. الاردن التعليم فيها الناس بتيجي عليه من برا ..ونفط الاردن التعليم والجامات والشباب .. ومع هيك اخبار الله يستر من الي جاي ..واكيد يا جماعه اخت الرجال ما بتنظام

----------


## سماح

:Bl (35):  :Bl (35):  :Bl (35):  :Bl (35):

----------


## sardi

انا ضد هذه القضيه وهي قضيه تمس سمعت جامعتنا الاردنية ومع وضع حد لهذه الظاهره ولكن اعود واقول ان السبب في هذه المهزله هي الفتاة الجامعية وذلك لعدة اسباب الكل عارفها وما في داعي اذكرها

----------


## N_tarawneh

> انا ضد هذه القضيه وهي قضيه تمس سمعت جامعتنا الاردنية ومع وضع حد لهذه الظاهره ولكن اعود واقول ان السبب في هذه المهزله هي الفتاة الجامعية وذلك لعدة اسباب الكل عارفها وما في داعي اذكرها


إذا ً لنطلق العنان لصراحتنا المقبورة ونتحدث بكُل حيادية وتجرد ونذكر الأسباب إن أمكن لنستطيع أن نقف ولو على أطراف هذه المشكلة لعل وعسى أن نجد لها حلا ً ...!!!

----------


## sardi

انا حكيت ان الكل عارف الاسباب وما في داعي نعطي الموضوع حجم اكبر من حجمه ودعنا نرميه خلفنا وننظر للامور الاهم في حياتنا فالسبب حواء في السماء والارض

----------


## N_tarawneh

> انا حكيت ان الكل عارف الاسباب وما في داعي نعطي الموضوع حجم اكبر من حجمه ودعنا نرميه خلفنا وننظر للامور الاهم في حياتنا فالسبب حواء في السماء والارض


إذا هيك شايف خلاص ولا يهمك / دعنا نرميه خلفنا ... :Smile:

----------


## sardi

انا مش شايف هيك هاي هي الحقيقة والواقع يا صاحبي

----------


## معاذ القرعان

> إذا هيك شايف خلاص ولا يهمك / دعنا نرميه خلفنا ...


بعيد عن الموضوع سامحوني حلوة دعنا نرميه خلفنا :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

عفوا لا بجوز مهاجمة الفتاه الجامعيه و وصفها بهذا الوصف !
التعميم حكم غلط, صحيح فيه بنات زايدينها شوي لكن فيه بنات محترمات اكثر من الاحترام بذاته!
مجرد لو حاولنا احترام الاخوات الي معنا و بذكرك البنات الي في الجامعه بقربولي و بقربولك و بقربو لكل واحد فينا مستحيل ما فيه حدا ما عنده بنت بتقربله موجوده بالجامعه!!!
و شكرا الك على المشاركه التي تعبر عن غيرتك و اهتمامك

شكرا  ... سلام

----------


## العالي عالي

> انا مش شايف هيك هاي هي الحقيقة والواقع يا صاحبي


اي حقيقة واي واقع إلى بتحكي انت عليه السبب الاول والاخير هو ضعف شخصية الانسان وهاد بعتبرو مض بطبيعة الانسان الذي يتحرش بالبنات حتى لو كانت البنت ذات لباس زايد اشوي فهي حرة بلباسها وافكارها ومعتقداتها واذا انت مؤمن ما بهمك الفتاة ولا لباس الفتاة 
وكما يقول المثل (( كما تدين تدان ))

----------


## N_tarawneh

> اي حقيقة واي واقع إلى بتحكي انت عليه السبب الاول والاخير هو ضعف شخصية الانسان وهاد بعتبرو مض بطبيعة الانسان الذي يتحرش بالبنات حتى لو كانت البنت ذات لباس زايد اشوي فهي حرة بلباسها وافكارها ومعتقداتها واذا انت مؤمن ما بهمك الفتاة ولا لباس الفتاة 
> وكما يقول المثل (( كما تدين تدان ))


يا عيني عليك يا عالي /  هسى بلشت تركب على السكة صح ... :Smile:

----------


## العالي عالي

> يا عيني عليك يا عالي /  هسى بلشت تركب على السكة صح ...



لا جد يا نادر  بتلاحظ كل الشباب بتحط الحق على الشب وكل البنات بحطو الحق على الشباب ليش ما نبلش من أنفسنا ليش ما نحكي عن حالنا  لو كل انسان بعرف الله صح ومؤمن أيمان مزبوط ما بهتم لحكي الناس الواحد ما بدو يصلح الكون يا الله يصلح حالو

----------


## N_tarawneh

> لا جد يا نادر  بتلاحظ كل الشباب بتحط الحق على الشب وكل البنات بحطو الحق على الشباب ليش ما نبلش من أنفسنا ليش ما نحكي عن حالنا  لو كل انسان بعرف الله صح ومؤمن أيمان مزبوط ما بهتم لحكي الناس الواحد ما بدو يصلح الكون يا الله يصلح حالو


القضية ليست قضية إيمان بقدر ما هي قضية أخلاق / الأخلاق كانت حاضرة قبل ظهور المعتقد والإيمان يا عالي / المجتمع يعاني من أزمة أخلاق / الله يجيب إلي فيه الخير يا صديقي ...

----------


## العالي عالي

> القضية ليست قضية إيمان بقدر ما هي قضية أخلاق / الأخلاق كانت حاضرة قبل ظهور المعتقد والإيمان يا عالي / المجتمع يعاني من أزمة أخلاق / الله يجيب إلي فيه الخير يا صديقي ...


لا تجادلني بلاش اطلب الغاء عضويتي كمان  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## sardi

> اي حقيقة واي واقع إلى بتحكي انت عليه السبب الاول والاخير هو ضعف شخصية الانسان وهاد بعتبرو مض بطبيعة الانسان الذي يتحرش بالبنات حتى لو كانت البنت ذات لباس زايد اشوي فهي حرة بلباسها وافكارها ومعتقداتها واذا انت مؤمن ما بهمك الفتاة ولا لباس الفتاة 
> وكما يقول المثل (( كما تدين تدان ))


قبل كل اشي احنا نعيش ببلد عربي واسلامي تحكمنا تقاليد واعراف وعادات وما هيك تربينا ولا كان هيك اهلنا قبلنا مشان هيك برجع وبقولك الحق على البنت اولا واخيرا والحقيقة ما تتغطى بغربال

----------


## بدون تعليق

انا اخالفك الرأي اخي مع احترامي لشخصك الكريم

و اوافق العالي في ما قاله

اريد تبسيط الموضوع و ربطه بمثال حتى اتمكن من ايصال وجه نضري

هل يمكن ان اعذر السارق اذا واجهته و سألته :لماذا سرقت بيت فلان؟

فيكونن جوابه لان بيته كان بابه مفتوح و حاولت الدخول وجدته سهلا فسرقت كل موجوداته


لو قارنا هذا المثال بما ناقشه بعض الاخوه عن نفس قضيه التحرش

هل يجوز لي ان اعذر السارق لانه سرق او حاول السرقه بحجه ان البيت كان مفتوحا و ألقي اللوم على صاحب البيت و الومه و يمكن احمله المسؤوليه كامله

الا توافقوني اخوتي ان الانسان يجب ان يتحلى بالاخلاق من داخله حتى لو وجد المال أمامه سائبا لا يقدم على محاوله سرقته

انا لا الخي اللوم لصلحب البيت بالاهمال لكن هذا لا يعني ان نترك السارق بدون عقاب

هذا ما ينطبق على موضوع حوارنا

الاساس الاخلاق 
شو ما كانت البنت لابسه لازم الدين و الاخلاق تبعده عن اي تفكير بالتحرش بافتاه و أي عذر غير مقبول بتاتا
و اذا حصل غير ذالك يكون الشخص عديم دين و اخلاق 

هذا ما لدي من تعليق و اعتذر اذا ردي مس احدكم مع احترامي للجميع

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

*مرحبا....

الموضوع ليس بحاجه الى امثله و ادله حياتيه ولا للاجتهاد الشخصي لان الدين الاسلامي حدد و وضع مجموعه من الضوابط التي يجب على كلا الجنسين مراعاتها والاخذ بها!!

يكون لبس الفتاه ليس حريه شخصيه اذا خرج عن القواعد الاسلاميه و اخذ بقواعد الغرب اي الفكر العلماني و كذلك لباس الشب على حد سواء بدون شك!!

انا لا ادعو ولا اقول ان الفتاه هي الخاطئه ولا اقول اللبس ليست حريه, انا اقول تكون حريه اذا كان ضمن حدود الدين و الشب كذلك.

اما بالنسبه للشب, اذا لم يكن لديه وازع ديني داخلي يمنعه من التحرش فان الذنب بدون شك  عليه هو! الذي يريد ان يتحرش يمكن له ان يتحرش بلابسة الخمار بدون اي تردد..

وانا على استعداد ان اؤكد كلامي بأدله من القران الكريم و السنه النبويه الشريفه.*

----------


## sardi

*اذا سمحتولي فالقضية ليست بهذا التعقيد فالحلال بين والحرام بين ولكن يبقى الدكتور او الرجل مخلوق ضعيف امام شهواته ورغباته لانه على قول الكثير مخلوق من دم ولحم ولا يتحمل ما يرى بعينه وبشكل يومي وملفت لنظر وانا على قناعة تامه لا احد يمتلك الجراه التي نتكلم عنها بالقضية الاساس مهما كان شخص بدون اخلاق اذا لم يجد ولوبعض القبول و عذرا*

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

*لا يتحمل ما يرى يوميا! اين نعيش نحن؟
برأيك التصرف السليم ولانه مخلوق ضعيف هو التحرش؟! رجاء لا نضع الاسباب التي تزيد الحاله و لا نضع الاعذار لمرتكب الجريمه.

التصرف المرتقب من الدكتور الذي هو في بعض المواقف قدوه ليست هكذا,, ان مثل هذه تصرفات من الجدير بها ان تنبع بين الشباب(الطلاب) و اكيد للذي لديه ضعف ديني و ضعف شخصيه!!

و اجبرنا ديننا لغض البصر وتجنب الشبهات و اعطانا حلول لمثل هذه المواقف ومنها الزواج و حلول اخرا ان لم يكن قادر على الزواج.

التعميم خطأ.. و القول بأن الفتاه هي التي تتحمل المسؤليه و تجريح مشاعر زميلاتنا هو امر مرفوض تماما ولن نقبل به بتاتا ...

وشكرا*

----------


## sardi

*انا لم اعمم وانا لم اجرح وفوق كل هذا ليست جميع الفتيات يتعرضن لتحرش
وشكرا*

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

sardi Offline 
عضو جديد   تاريخ التسجيل: Jan 2008
المشاركات: 9  


انا ضد هذه القضيه وهي قضيه تمس سمعت جامعتنا الاردنية ومع وضع حد لهذه الظاهره ولكن اعود واقول ان السبب في هذه المهزله هي الفتاة الجامعية وذلك لعدة اسباب الكل عارفها وما في داعي اذكرها 
*
اخي من الذي قال هذا الكلام؟ وهل هذا تعميما؟ و هل هذا تجريحا؟
اخي,, انا احاور و اناقش فلا تتحسس من كلامي وربما اكون مخطئ ولم افهم قصدك  !
لكن انا اعتمد على ما ورد منك من اراء و اقوال ...

لك كل التقدير و الشكر*

----------


## DABBLER

عمار ولا نفس هسا يعني اذا بنت لابسة غير اللبس الشرعي بتمنح الحق للأخرين بالتحرش فيها او بتخسر حقها في صون شرفها؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
شو مالك انت كل واحد او وحدة بيلبس زي ما بده حتا لو كان مش لبس شرعي 
بعدين يا حبيباتي كلكم هسا في تحرش بالحصن ؟؟؟؟!!!! 90% من البنات في الحصن محتشمات فاذا كان عن جد في تحرش معناها السبب مش اللبس صح؟

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

لا لا لالالالا لا تفهمني غلط!!!
مش قصدي انه الي مش لابسه معناته يالله شباب خلينا نروح نتحرش لا!
بس  البس الي مش شرعي بزيد التحرش و بمعل فضول عند الشباب,, بس في منهم ما بهتمو سواء لابسه او لا.
اما الحصن... ما فيه تحرش واذا فيه بكون قليل كثييييييير .....

البنت ما بتخسر حقها بس حقها من قبل الناس بقل و ما بعود اله اي داعي واهميه وانا حكيت الي بده يتحرش بتحرش بالابسه خمار  لكن اللبس احدى الاسباب المهمه الي بزيد الشهوه عند الرجل
وبس!!!!!

----------


## L A R A

تم التثبيت لاهميه الموضوع

----------

